# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  منبع مناسب برای معادلات دیفرانسیل

## royal77

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز

بهترین منبع برای معادلات دیفرانسیل چی  هست؟

چند تا خودم در نظر دارم ولی یکی را میخوام

1-بیژن طائری
2- مسعود نیکو کار
3- بویس و دیپرما

----------


## New person2

سلام
کتاب معادلات دیفرانسیل همراه با پاسخ تمرینات
دکتر احمد عرفانیان و سید حسن اورعی

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## roc

مشوقان  حریف هم خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## darkman

> سلام
> کتاب معادلات دیفرانسیل همراه با پاسخ تمرینات
> دکتر احمد عرفانیان و سید حسن اورعی
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



این کتاب خیلی سنگینه و واقعا ب درد یادگرفتن نمی خوره ولی برا حل مثال خوبه

----------


## Ultra

کتاب دکتر کرایه چیان از انتشارات دانشگاه فردوسی هم کتاب خوب و معقولیه

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*
سلام
گزینه ۳*

----------


## alilord

> سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> بهترین منبع برای معادلات دیفرانسیل چی  هست؟
> 
> چند تا خودم در نظر دارم ولی یکی را میخوام
> 
> 1-بیژن طائری
> 2- مسعود نیکو کار
> 3- بویس و دیپرما


جسارتا اگر برای دانشگاه میخواید،در هر کجای ایران و در هر دانشگاهی هستید،
"جزوه" استادتون رو پیشنهاد میکنم!
تجربه من در دانشگاه نشون داده مرجع خوانی و کتاب های متفرقه خواندن نفعی ندارد !

----------

